# Fiberglass Release



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

just getting ready to mould some F/G into some moulds and i have no releasing agent..

anyone know what esle i can use instead???
( i will be painting F/G so nothing that will react with that..)


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

You stating that you are getting ready to pour your fiberglass into a mold. What is the mold made of?

I have heard some people use car was as a releasing agent.

You might list exactly what you are making.

I'll help as much as I can.

Later
TC


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i heard the same thing about wax but im not sure if it was car wax or not....im pretty sure they sell mold release wax


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I coulda sworn someone told me before to use wax paper and/or crisco shortning. I think they also sell special mold release agents but I been getting high lately and dont remember.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Dec 2 2003, 05:03 AM
> *I coulda sworn someone told me before to use wax paper and/or crisco shortning. I think they also sell special mold release agents but I been getting high lately and dont remember.*


 see thats another thing someone i know does..but he said he uses pam cooking spray and rubs it into the mold some....but the crisco and wax paper sounds like it would work...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i have used car wax of course you don't rubbit in just lay a thin layer of it on and i have also used sex wax both worked awesome
but again what the hell is the mold of and for 



Last edited by joebomber52 at Dec 2 2003, 01:11 PM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the professionals use a compressor. When building a mold, they build in a valve, kinda like on your rims. When the fiberglass is hard, they connect a compressor to it, and compress air between the mold and the fiberglass, very effective.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 2 2003, 02:02 PM
> *the professionals use a compressor. When building a mold, they build in a valve, kinda like on your rims. When the fiberglass is hard, they connect a compressor to it, and compress air between the mold and the fiberglass, very effective.*


 still needc something yo keep it from sticking together


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i never tried but some sort of wax or oil should work


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

i am just constructing 4" wide panels about 3-layers thick..

its not a complicated mould. ( i would not try that without release agent.)

what i used in the end was some sticky alluminium foil tape, stuck to a piece of mdf ..WORKED WELL..

thanks for replys anyway.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

well another lil-mysterie solved :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

If I understand what your asking....use tinfoil. Cover whatever you are using for a mold, that you dont want to get fiberglass on, with aluminum foil. Then cover it in resin, you can then pull the fiberglass off, then peel the foil off the fiberglass.


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Aluminum foil is exactly what I'm using with my projects.

Later
TC


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I work w/ fiberglass for a living, we use a release agent from Loctite called freecoat- you apply it 3 times, and buff it to a shine- that's what's best for multiple use molds- on one time molds we just use a whole lot of bee's wax- it works really well.Hope that helped-One


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Dec 5 2003, 03:06 PM
> *I work w/ fiberglass for a living, we use a release agent from Loctite called freecoat- you apply it 3 times, and buff it to a shine- that's what's best for multiple use molds- on one time molds we just use a whole lot of bee's wax- it works really well.Hope that helped-One*


 Bees wax? thats a good idea..

will this stuff be removed from finished piece ok??

One other question..
i use gloves when ever possible but there are times when that is not possible..

i dont normally react to stuff like this..but this shit is making my hand itch like F*******K..
How can i remove all F/G irritation ??????

Thanks.....


----------



## 85GRIDE (Mar 11, 2003)

i just finished some fiberglass work myself and all i used was duct tape. it worked great


----------



## 85GRIDE (Mar 11, 2003)

one more thing, good luck trying to find a way to get rid of that itching


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

tell me about it..

i rekon in 2-days time all my damn skin will be gone..


i have worked with fibreglass based insulation materials that does the same thing to skin.. a good cold bath normally gits rid of it, but not this shit..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by jjj at Dec 6 2003, 04:54 PM


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

You got the right idea w/ the cold water- you might wanna try apple cider vinegar, it smells like shit, but it gets the job done!The beex wax actually helps in the first stage of buffing, if you're doin' a high gloss project.If not just wipe it off w/ a clean cloth.Another helpful hint- if you're doin' high detail molds- use a thin layer or two of a high quality gelcoat before you fiberglass the piece- this gives you an excellent base to paint- hope that helps-PEACE


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

nothin to trick..just keepin it simple for now..

thanks for advise. :thumbsup:


----------



## squeege40 (Dec 3, 2002)

i use patrolem jelly it works great


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by squeege40_@Dec 7 2003, 05:38 PM
> *i use patrolem jelly it works great*


 dont fancy walking into pharmasy asking for that...


people might get wrong idea...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

